# Decision withdrawn by home office uk for pakistani spouse visa



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

hey everyone...
can someone tell me that my decision has been withdrawn by home office on 20 sep 2016, in appeal process...

and then after that nothing heard from them...
will they email me now to submit passport and tb test..? 
if yes then after how much time will they email me...?

i am waiting from past one month but nothing happened ...

anyone please help me if you have experienced this...


----------



## Kombos (Sep 7, 2016)

It can take a few weeks before you get the email asking you to submit your passport.


----------



## Sophia21 (May 13, 2013)

When did you originally apply and when did you get refused. So basically whats the timeline?


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Sophia21 said:


> When did you originally apply and when did you get refused. So basically whats the timeline?


Dear my timeline is as follow

applied: 11 may 2016 (priority)
refused 26 may 2016
appealed: 28 may 2016
timeline given: 9 nov 2016
decision withdrawn by homeoffice: 20 sep 2016
and now just waiting..


----------



## Sophia21 (May 13, 2013)

If you dont mind me asking why were you refused?


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Sophia21 said:


> If you dont mind me asking why were you refused?


it was because they felt our relationship is not genuine...

we provided facetime call logs for daily 1-1.5 hours call time...
but 
we didnt provide whatsapp chat ( as my husband thought its our private stuff)
... so that was the only reason for refusal...


----------



## Sophia21 (May 13, 2013)

My jusband has just been refused on monday and you know what for? Because even though i sent 26 payslips they said they only had 16 and for that reason only they refused us. They didnt even ask for the other payslips that id sent already just a plain refusal.


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Sophia21 said:


> My jusband has just been refused on monday and you know what for? Because even though i sent 26 payslips they said they only had 16 and for that reason only they refused us. They didnt even ask for the other payslips that id sent already just a plain refusal.


aww so sorry to hear about him... 
well uk embassy never asks... they just need reasons for refusal... even everything is up to point still there are 50% chances of refusal... and appeal is worst thing ever, i never suggest anyone to appeal... because it takes so much time and gives a lot of depression...


----------



## Sophia21 (May 13, 2013)

Sorry to ask again, did you do oral hearing or paper hearing?


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Sophia21 said:


> Sorry to ask again, did you do oral hearing or paper hearing?


i dont know as my husband's solicitor is doing everything...


----------



## Gunner786 (Oct 10, 2016)

khani said:


> it was because they felt our relationship is not genuine...
> 
> we provided facetime call logs for daily 1-1.5 hours call time...
> but
> ...


I sent both screenshots and also chat logs, they didnt accept the chatlogs for some reason even though my cousin sent the exact same thing same time as me,
but was still refused because i hadnt been to pakistan for 12 months after marriage because i was building up the payslips.

Just a matter of luck


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Gunner786 said:


> I sent both screenshots and also chat logs, they didnt accept the chatlogs for some reason even though my cousin sent the exact same thing same time as me,
> but was still refused because i hadnt been to pakistan for 12 months after marriage because i was building up the payslips.
> 
> Just a matter of luck


oh yeah that also matters a lot... my husband didnt visit me for 1 year as well.. our case is kind of same..


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

anyone here who can answer my query..?
no one experienced withdrawal before overturn here...?

if anyone knows please just give me a rough time for asking embassy for my passport after withdrawal.. its already one month gone


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello Khani, 

Im no expert here.. But just talking based on experience

The timeline varies. But from what we were informed, its within the 15weeks window thats is being - you application sent to your visa center, Decision withdrawn, ECM review and you will be contacted to submit passport,re-pay IHS surcharge.. If the ECM review doesnt happen within the 15weeks it will automatically go to the tribunal and youll wait for a schedule of an oral hearing (if thats what you have choosen)

Goodluck on you appeal.


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

pie777 said:


> Hello Khani,
> 
> Im no expert here.. But just talking based on experience
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply but the thing is that ECO withdrawn the original decision and tribunal asked us to withdraw our appeal as well, which we did, now only thing left is asking for passport submission, and i cant figure out how long they usually take to ask for that.


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello Khani- the notification of withdrawal we got is from the Global Appeals , then followed by ECM review who told us to submit passport. It took us less than a week from receiving the notification from the Global appeals to being contacted to submit passport.


----------



## Sophia21 (May 13, 2013)

Pie777. How long did it take for global appleals to see your case?


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

pie777 said:


> Hello Khani- the notification of withdrawal we got is from the Global Appeals , then followed by ECM review who told us to submit passport. It took us less than a week from receiving the notification from the Global appeals to being contacted to submit passport.


oh yeah exactly this is what i was asking... thankyou for telling...
well in my case its been 1 month and still they didnt ask for passport,may be our country has different time frames....


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Sophia21- more than 2months from date of application of appeal


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Khani- yes I think it differs from visa center / case to case as long as its within the 15weeks window, then you need to wait. Call tribunal for any update/status of your appeal. We called tribunal, UKVI and paid international teleservice a couple of times to check timeframes and status. They cant give exact dates but at least they can give you info


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

pie777 said:


> Khani- yes I think it differs from visa center / case to case as long as its within the 15weeks window, then you need to wait. Call tribunal for any update/status of your appeal. We called tribunal, UKVI and paid international teleservice a couple of times to check timeframes and status. They cant give exact dates but at least they can give you info


ahan thankyou, will definitely call them tomorrow...


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

here is an update from my side
today on 25 oct 2016 i got an call in letter for passport submission...

decision withdrawn: 20 sep 2016
passport submission email : 25 oct 2016
its for pakistani spouse visas..

will keep everyone updated.. so that it can help others....


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

*Passport Collection timeline and Travel dates pakistan after appeal*

hey everyone..

can anyone tell me that what is the recent time period of uk embassy to return passport submitted after appeal process for spouse visa pakistan..?

and also does travel dates start from passport collection or after 15-20 days after this kind of appeal process case..?

Thnakyou


----------



## Wajz1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Khani

From Exactly the same scenario after I had my decision withdrawal during ECM review (during Appeal).

Submitted passport it took almost 8 weeks for my wife to get passport back with visa vignette.

The travel date was three weeks from when she collected it so had plenty time to pack it usually gives u travel date on vignette not from when u collect it and usually with a letter aswell with instructions on BRP collection etc.

Average time from what I have read with similar experiences 7/8 weeks is the average u would b really lucky if you get it earlier sometimes it can happen tho so best of luck.

Hope u get yours soon.
Hope it helps others in similar situation.


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Wajz1 said:


> Hi Khani
> 
> From Exactly the same scenario after I had my decision withdrawal during ECM review (during Appeal).
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for explaining everything so well...
stay blessed


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kindly plz tell me whats the procedure once u recieved email of withdrawal whats happaned after that


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Pie777 can u share ur experience how long it takes after withdrawal


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Khani and wajz1 plz tell me what happaned after withdrawal of deciosion can now they contact me for withdrawal of appeal and next for submission of passport how long it will take to have letr from tribunal to wothdrawal the appeal and then submission of passport kindly guide me


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Zaildar123 said:


> Khani and wajz1 plz tell me what happaned after withdrawal of deciosion can now they contact me for withdrawal of appeal and next for submission of passport how long it will take to have letr from tribunal to wothdrawal the appeal and then submission of passport kindly guide me


i have written everything in detail about my experience..

please read all comments on my post from page 1

thankyou


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have go through all of this its really usefull information so i have to wait for 3/4 weeks more to b contacted for submission of passport thanks khani.any information wajz1 u have plz share with me


----------



## Wajz1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi Zaildar123 

Usually they email first (Sheffield appeals)to let u know decision has been withdrawn and if they will issue UK visa or reconsider application with the evidence provided (should say in email) takes about a week or so for tribunal letter to come through with decision withdrawal confirmation after email (for me it did).

Email for me came first to submit passport but can come later each case is different.

Submission of Passport can takeon average 7/8 weeks (varies) to come back with visa vignette after submission.

Best of luck keep (checking email and post)

Or contact UKVI if you don't hear anything.


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks alot wajz1 i have got email of withdrawal on 21 oct.so i have to wait.is there any ordra regarding repayment of nhs will also b include with that email.thanks


----------



## Wajz1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi zaildar123

If they are ready to issue you a UK visa they will ask you to repay IHS charge in the email with a link to pay and have a new TB test done aswell which u will need to show at border control if asked at airport.

Wait for tribunal letter of decision withdrawal and keep email checking hope it's quick and easy (never is) best of luck.


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Laslty plz clear me in which email they wil ask for it.when they email for submission of passport or when tribunal email or letr came.plz clear it thanks alot


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Zaildar123 said:


> Laslty plz clear me in which email they wil ask for it.when they email for submission of passport or when tribunal email or letr came.plz clear it thanks alot


ok.. so now your decision has been withdrawn...

now tribunal will ask you to withdraw the appeal.. that email will come after 10-20 days
next
tribunal will send you another letter and email which will state that tribunal is satisfied that you and ECO both withdrawn their appeals... this letter also takes 10-20 days

then they will email you that they have overturned the decision and are ready to issue you a visa and will ask you to submit passport along with ihs fee procedure in the same email... this will take up to 20-30 days...

This total process will take upto 1-2 months,,, from decision withdrawn to passport submission....

and then you have to submit passport... 

and then wait for next 7-8 weeks for passport to come back with visa....

This happened with me as my decision was withdrawn before overturning...


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bundle of thanks khani.pray for me


----------



## Kam91 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Kam 91*

Hi khani. Can u tell me which date u recieved letter from tribunal which confirms the appeal has been withdrawn as i am in exact same situation for my wifes visa. She recieved decision withdrawal letter on 22nd sep 2016 and withdrew appeal on 13th october. Need some guidance. Thanks


----------



## Kam91 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Kam 91*

Hi khani. Can u tell me what date u recieved confirmation that your appeal has been withdrawn as my wife is now waiting for passport submission email. She recieved withdrawal letter on 22nd sep 2016 and confirmation appeal has been withdrawn on 13th october. It was refused on the same ground (lack of communcation docs) Need some guidance. Thanks


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kam91 when thy gave u timeline of 15 weeks.when u made the appeal


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kami91 reply plz


----------



## Kam91 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Kam 91*

Zaildar123 - thanks for info but as the decision has been withdrawn by ECO and the appeal also frm the tribunal, the 15 weeks timeframe is not valid anymore??


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Kam91 said:


> Hi khani. Can u tell me what date u recieved confirmation that your appeal has been withdrawn as my wife is now waiting for passport submission email. She recieved withdrawal letter on 22nd sep 2016 and confirmation appeal has been withdrawn on 13th october. It was refused on the same ground (lack of communcation docs) Need some guidance. Thanks


hello.. i received confirmation email on 5th oct 2016 and letter on 10 oct 2016


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

But still i think its matter so kindly give me the date when u appealed n then when u recieved timeline of 15 weeks


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kam91 when u got email of submission of passport kindly let us know about that


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kam91 reply plz


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kam91 any update on ur side plz let me now


----------



## Kam91 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi zaildar123. Im still waiting... ill let u knkw if i get anything

Khani & wajz1 - did u recieve letter for passport submission or was it just email??


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Kam91 said:


> Hi zaildar123. Im still waiting... ill let u knkw if i get anything
> 
> Khani & wajz1 - did u recieve letter for passport submission or was it just email??


i just received email for passport submission...


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kwm91 any update?


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kam91


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks to all, I have just recieved email for submission of passport.i want to ask that is it easy to make ihs payment on excisting application or i have to make fresh application for ihs payment kindly tell me


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello Zalidar123: they should have given you an IHS top up link. Theres two ways of doing the IHS repayment one is what I have just mentioned and another on is creating a new application then pay IHS but essentially you dont need to complete the online application . I suggest doing the first option, easier to do


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Khani any update on ur side.how long it will take for visa after submission of passport at vac mirpur


----------



## khani (Oct 18, 2016)

Zaildar123 said:


> Khani any update on ur side.how long it will take for visa after submission of passport at vac mirpur


please write your whole timeline here... from start uptil now...?


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Sorry for late reply.
Online application made 2-3-16
Bio 7-3-16 
Refusal 4-6-16
Appealed 28-6-16
Timeline given 17-8-16 for 15 weeks
Decision withdrawn 21-10-16
Email for Submission of passport 
2-11-16
Passport submitted 3-11-16


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hii to every one i want to know in wich lines i have to shown to tribunal about my consent for withdrawal of appeal n weather i have to email or post a consent to tribunal.plz give me the information about this


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Khani any update


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Khani when u got pasport with visa plz update me


----------



## Zaildar123 (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks to every one i have got the visa.is there need of new tb test or not bcz the first one has been expired


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Zalidar - from what I know you need to have a valid TB test certificate upon your arrival to the UK as you will show that to the immigration officer along with your letter from UKVI and passport. I needed to get mine again cause my previous one expired and presented a valid TB test certificate upon arrival.


----------



## Kam91 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello. On 9th november 2016, my wife recieved email.to submit passport after decision withdrawn during appeal process, I paid IHS fee on 10th november and my wife submitted passport on 11th november. As of yet, my wife has not recieved passport back with visa and it has been 7-8 weeks now. Anyone in a similar experience, could they please share as this is getting very frustating for us. Thanks


----------



## Marwaasif (May 21, 2017)

Kam91 said:


> Hello. On 9th november 2016, my wife recieved email.to submit passport after decision withdrawn during appeal process, I paid IHS fee on 10th november and my wife submitted passport on 11th november. As of yet, my wife has not recieved passport back with visa and it has been 7-8 weeks now. Anyone in a similar experience, could they please share as this is getting very frustating for us. Thanks





Hi i was just reading through this forums. I am still waiting for my husbands passport to be returned. We submitted on 09.11. 17. Its week 7 from today. Can you please tell when did u get the passport back. Thank you.


----------

